# euro tailights for 92 maxima?



## formatfan (Jun 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if anyone makes euro or altezza tailights for the 1992 maxima se? i have spent hours online looking and i can't find anything. any help i can get is greatly appreciated.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Eww altezzas on a max 92, Such a ricer... hahaha Dude that will look like azz...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Nobody makes them, and I'm not complaining. Leave the rice on the Hondas.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

formatfan said:


> Does anyone know if anyone makes euro or altezza tailights for the 1992 maxima se? i have spent hours online looking and i can't find anything. any help i can get is greatly appreciated.



lol eric toldya that altezza/euros are gahy


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Nobody makes them, and I'm not complaining. Leave the rice on the Hondas.


leave the rice to the 200sx's and altimas. those are embarrassing to the japanese auto world.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I used to own a 3rd gen max... and i would never change the ass end on that thing... i mean how could you? It was the best part of it. IMO i'm glad they do not make altezzas for the 3rd gen.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Xterra4444 said:


> leave the rice to the 200sx's and altimas. those are embarrassing to the japanese auto world.


And why are they emarrasing to the japanese world??


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> And why are they emarrasing to the japanese world??


in my opinion, those are ugly cars to start with, nothing you can do to change that. whenever those are modified, they just speak rice to me.


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

formatfan said:


> Does anyone know if anyone makes euro or altezza tailights for the 1992 maxima se? i have spent hours online looking and i can't find anything. any help i can get is greatly appreciated.



Hey man. I had a 92 Maxima and just got rid of it. Have Mini Mask, Blackouts, STILLEN strut tower brace, and other stuff from my maxima that would work with yours. I have a nice set of rims from it too that helped it handel great. Hit me up with an email [email protected] for pics and info. I'm looking to pass my stuff on for great deal so let me know. Also, I have an awsome system that I'd give up to. Later man.

~Mike


----------

